# simply just eating



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

on a "bulk" do people over complicate it? if your getting too fat chill out on junk/lower carbs abit? if not gaining weight, eat some more?

is obsessing over every macro abit silly for the avg trainer? i see people set out these mega complicated diets supps/precise food timings all sorts, does it make that much odds?

overall cals must be deciding factor, yes maybe timing makes slight diff but for alot of us, should we just eat watch mirror/scales and train like beasts?

anyone do this? or does everyone follow exact macros...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I have never been a religious mental anal macro counter, but I use mfp I roughly get the right cals macros and micros and I try and fit most of my carbs pwo but don't obsess over it! I don't follow a strict plan but I do log everything most days.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

similar mate, just eat usually go fats and pro if not active, and carbs when traning, but if i want something al have it!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

i like to track my in take to stop me turning into a fat bastard, eat enough to gain but not so much that i turn into a fat ass


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont count cals but keep an eye on my protein target and adjust carbs depending on if im putting too much fat on or not, Its not all about eating junk to put WEIGHT on imo as its not weight you want to put on but muscle, Id rather up my clean carbs if i feel its not coming on as i would like it.

dont get me wrong in a bulk i am partial to the odd cheat but its a treat as i am slightly more relaxed and not a daily thing or a tool just to put more weight/fat on.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> *I have never been a religious mental anal macro counter*, but I use mfp I roughly get the right cals macros and micros and I try and fit most of my carbs pwo but don't obsess over it! I don't follow a strict plan but I do log everything most days.


Is that why you're a fat cvnt?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

currently bulking and so long as my protein target is met - i will have an extra meal or McD's or snack if i fancy it - most of the time its at a weekend when i am out and about.

tbh i often dont need or fancy another meal after ive eaten all my other meals to meet the protein target.

I am gaining weight and strength and although ive lost the toned look, i can feel it still there, bulking is bulking and lean bulking is clean progress.

just get it in ya!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Little_Jay said:


> on a "bulk" do people over complicate it? if your getting too fat chill out on junk/lower carbs abit? if not gaining weight, eat some more?
> 
> *is obsessing over every macro abit silly for the avg trainer?* i see people set out these mega complicated diets supps/precise food timings all sorts, does it make that much odds?
> 
> ...


Yes totally. I used to years ago. Tortured myself with copious amounts of brown rice and cottage cheese... just no need for it and for the average guy it makes no difference what so ever.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Is that why you're a fat cvnt?


No no, that just accounts for the fat part , I was born a Cnut :lol:


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

I just try and hit my protein count and that's about it, I look ok just no abbs


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I count everything and I'm very anal about it. You never see me over 10% bf either. Lean bulking FTW.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

What @eltorro said


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

2004mark said:


> Yes totally. I used to years ago. Tortured myself with copious amounts of brown rice and cottage cheese... just no need for it and for the average guy it makes no difference what so ever.


how you found gains? i found so far everyhing same tbh, just happier and abit more water but if i was going away or something ad just clean up abit to drop water

do you just literally eat whatever or have rough guides?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Little_Jay said:


> how you found gains? i found so far everyhing same tbh, just happier and abit more water but if i was going away or something ad just clean up abit to drop water
> 
> do you just literally eat whatever or have rough guides?


I actually got to the fattest I've ever been... although this was due to me upping the cals and chasing numbers on the scales rather than using the mirror.

Now I just go by iifym, although I don't use that as an excuse to eat rubbish. Virtually all my meals are home cooked but I don't stress over the a sauce, desert, take away etc and certainly don't eat brown rice... think I od'ed on that years back :lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

To be fair most people on here don't give a f*ck about meal timings, but I'd say you definitely need to monitor calorie and macro intake.. You're saying just reduce the amount of food/carbs you're eating if you get too fat

But how are you going to know how much you're eating if you're not monitoring it?


----------

